# moving to Puglia



## nomadicdragon

Having always loved and wanted to live in Italy, My husband and I are looking into the logistics of moving from Ireland to Puglia [when we sell our business/house here.... which may take a while  ] but are finding alot of the information out there for non EU residents... so help with some questions please.
[we have a small monthly pension of €500 and an annual one of €5000 and we would be able to buy a home for cash when we sell ours here [hopefully €200000] we have simple needs and would want land to grow on with fruit etc. He is a bus driver and I am an artist/art tutor.]
1. what would be the minimum amount needed per month for a relatively simple life?
2. how is the cost of living compared to 3 years ago?
3. is it relatively easy to set up a business? Can one sell ones paintings/what licences are need etc?
4. Pitfalls to look out for?
Any tips/contacts would be gratefully received


----------



## zanimos

Hello there

I'm living in Lecce at the moment. I visited Puglia in Summer 2008 and although this is just me thinking back off the top of my head I would say costs are pretty much the same. I am sure that prices have increased a bit but not noticeably significantly for everyday items or indeed anything else that springs to mind.

In terms of how much you would need to live 'simply' well that is so difficult to say. Of course you will not have mortgage/rent to pay and from my personal point of view I would say that Puglia is a very good place to live and to have a very good 'quality of life' if you have a modest income (of course many young people leave because of the limitations of the job market but that is a different matter). You will need to pay a tax locally for rubbish collection (depends on the size of the property but around 100 euros per year) but there is as far as I am aware no other 'property tax' (In the UK we have Council tax well over £1,000 per year even for a small property). Because of the climate your heating bill should be very low, water bills are very low, and electricity I think is typical of Europe. So to keep bills low the crucial thing is to have a house with very high ceilings so you don't need aircon in the Summer.
Other costs I think are very low (I am comparing to having lived in cities in the UK and France and also rural France) for example for food, eating out etc. Of course some things will be more, some less. As someone who loves Italian food I am still astounded by the quality and low price of the food (but I guess years of paying London prices has probably skewed my perspective a bit).

From the income you describe I don't think you would have any problem at all living a 'simple life'. Actually I am sure you can live a very nice life, I don't think this would be the case if you moved to say Rome or Milan or even Tuscany/Umbria. 

A lot of course will depend where you buy and for how much. As I said I live in Lecce and whilst I don't have a lot of knowledge of the housing market I think the cost of housing generally 'makes sense' i.e. relatively expensive in the 'centro storico' of Lecce (and I assume Bari and other large places) but a lot cheaper in the suburbs and outlying towns, even cheaper in the country/villages/small towns unless you are by the sea.

I rent and all I would really say is to spend a proper amount of time looking at where you want to buy and getting to know the local people. Don't bother with internet searches except for getting a very general feel. For the vast majority of Puglia (at least in the Salento, which is where I know) I think €200k is actually a huge amount of money, perhaps only real tourist hotspots would be that sort of money. If you are looking for a simple, rural life, not right next to the sea, I think you will find many properties for much less than your budget. Or rent! You may find it is simpler and works just as well financially, or at least give you time to find exactly what you are looking for longer term.

I can't advise on setting up a business but I would say in general terms that I am sure that your art will be very much appreciated and that you will find people very open and will actively help you in getting your work displayed. 

All the best with your plans.

a


----------



## salento1

Hi there

As far as your property budget goes I think 200k is a reasonable amount but it all depends upon the area where you are looking ...coastal or inland? If I were you I'd look a little further inland in a village where you will find locals living all year round....don't buy a property in an Italian holiday village on the coast as during the winter month's it will be deserted.
In relation to your budget don't be under the impression that Puglia is 'cheap' as costs such as electricity,gas,water,telecom,groceries(everyday living costs) will still be there and it's very difficult to estimate your outgoings as this will depend upon what size of house you buy.

Where in Puglia are you thinking about buying a house?

Do you speak Italian? As I think this would be essential if you wanted to set up a new business here.


----------



## italy

re starting a business.. take into account that you have to register this straight away with the local chamber of commerce.. that from day 1 you have to register for IVA .. a sort of sales value added tax.. that from day one you have to pay social contributions.. ie for pension and healthcare.. at the moment around 3000 euro a year..due to go up.. and local taxs.. like all people that have property in Italy you have to fill out an annual tax form even if you have no income..

costs here are high for services.. in fact puglia is renowned for the number of property not having any mains water supply so i would check carefully how much its going to cost to fill your water tank and if the pump is working properly.. and if it has a leaglly acceptable waste tank..new laws mean that whenever a property changes hands these days its implant has to comply with latest norms.. septic tanks are not allowed anymore and installing a new close system can cost a lot of money ..even worse if too close to another property can prove to be impossible making the property worthless as it can never be registered as habitable..


----------



## nomadicdragon

Thank you so much for all your helpful comments.... it is useful knowledge.
We have not yet settled on a particular area but have in mind somewhere slightly inland [not directly on the coast] in the Salento. Although our other choice of area would be the Gargano.

At present our rubbish disposal costs us around €750 a year, heating around €1500 for a one room at a time portable gas fire system [and that is rising] telecom €800 [in addition to the mobile phone use] electricity usage costs around €900... we are not yet sure what our water charges will be, but looks as if they will be on a metered system like electricity. then we have a social charge based on income as well as the charge it was supposed to replace [but hasn't!], then income tax, a pension levy, health levy, road tax [€445 per year], doctors fees [€40-€60 per visit depending on your doctor] cost of medication on top of that, TV licence [€160] and those are just the ones that affect us at the moment. I am not sure how these would compare.

Food over here is supposedly coming down in price, but a mediocre loaf of bread in the village we live in is over €2, a bulb of garlic is 80c, a small to medium bell pepper is €1, a cucumber 95c, a lettuce is between 95c and €1.20, avocados are about €1 and a small banana 50 -80c. Fresh fish is very expensive, [unless you are lucky enough to have a friend who can go fishing] chicken is cheap at around €5 for a whole one while other meat is more expensive except for a small ox tail at €4.... trying to buy something like a rabbit is virtually impossible. again I would be interested to know how this would compare.

As I have my own studio/gallery here we are used to filling in a tax return [even when we have not earned anything] so I think that is similar... and for this I also pay a commercial tax each year.

I am presently trying to learn more than my phrasebook Italian so that I would have the basics to build on by the time we moved over... I feel it is always easier to learn a language when one can practice it in daily life among its native speakers.

I dont expect Puglia to be 'cheap' to live in, just hoping it would be easier to live more simply than it is here.... in terms of buying food/eating


----------



## Carpe Diam

*Moving to Puglia*



nomadicdragon said:


> Having always loved and wanted to live in Italy, My husband and I are looking into the logistics of moving from Ireland to Puglia [when we sell our business/house here.... which may take a while  ] but are finding alot of the information out there for non EU residents... so help with some questions please.
> [we have a small monthly pension of €500 and an annual one of €5000 and we would be able to buy a home for cash when we sell ours here [hopefully €200000] we have simple needs and would want land to grow on with fruit etc. He is a bus driver and I am an artist/art tutor.]
> 1. what would be the minimum amount needed per month for a relatively simple life?
> 2. how is the cost of living compared to 3 years ago?
> 3. is it relatively easy to set up a business? Can one sell ones paintings/what licences are need etc?
> 4. Pitfalls to look out for?
> Any tips/contacts would be gratefully received


Hi there. We have just had an offer accepted on a villa near Francavilla Fontana (Brindisi area). The villa is 145m2 with 8000m2 of land. We have been told by the estate agent, who is very helpful and speaks good English, that the annual rubbish tax is €192 per annum and the council tax is €477 per annum. As has already been mentioned the water is not mains fed but is not very expensive anyway. We are intending to retire there within the stipulated 18months and I would certainly pay the extra for an independant lawyer to help alleviate any pitfalls. One thing we are also looking into is the 'dual taxation' issues with worldwide income, savings etc. Taxation in Italy does seem to be a minefield and so I would suggest you also do your homework. We can't wait to complete on our new villa, hopefully in December and wish you luck. Don't forget that with any property you buy you will need to add at least an extra 10% to your budget for all legal, interpreter and property tax fees. Ciao :yo:


----------



## libelulla

*Moving to Puglia*



nomadicdragon said:


> Thank you so much for all your helpful comments.... it is useful knowledge.
> We have not yet settled on a particular area but have in mind somewhere slightly inland [not directly on the coast] in the Salento. Although our other choice of area would be the Gargano.
> 
> At present our rubbish disposal costs us around €750 a year, heating around €1500 for a one room at a time portable gas fire system [and that is rising] telecom €800 [in addition to the mobile phone use] electricity usage costs around €900... we are not yet sure what our water charges will be, but looks as if they will be on a metered system like electricity. then we have a social charge based on income as well as the charge it was supposed to replace [but hasn't!], then income tax, a pension levy, health levy, road tax [€445 per year], doctors fees [€40-€60 per visit depending on your doctor] cost of medication on top of that, TV licence [€160] and those are just the ones that affect us at the moment. I am not sure how these would compare.
> 
> Food over here is supposedly coming down in price, but a mediocre loaf of bread in the village we live in is over €2, a bulb of garlic is 80c, a small to medium bell pepper is €1, a cucumber 95c, a lettuce is between 95c and €1.20, avocados are about €1 and a small banana 50 -80c. Fresh fish is very expensive, [unless you are lucky enough to have a friend who can go fishing] chicken is cheap at around €5 for a whole one while other meat is more expensive except for a small ox tail at €4.... trying to buy something like a rabbit is virtually impossible. again I would be interested to know how this would compare.
> 
> As I have my own studio/gallery here we are used to filling in a tax return [even when we have not earned anything] so I think that is similar... and for this I also pay a commercial tax each year.
> 
> I am presently trying to learn more than my phrasebook Italian so that I would have the basics to build on by the time we moved over... I feel it is always easier to learn a language when one can practice it in daily life among its native speakers.
> 
> I dont expect Puglia to be 'cheap' to live in, just hoping it would be easier to live more simply than it is here.... in terms of buying food/eating


Hi Nomadicdragon,

I wonder whether you've managed to sell your house, that will be an achievement in this market. I have a similar idea to you. I want to move to Puglia to set up a business and work between Ireland and Puglia. I'm hoping we can both achieve our dreams. I'm also very impressed by how helpful the people on the forum have been in offering advice. I spent time in Italy last summer and am really looking forward to moving to a part of Italy which hasn't been over developed. Re. learning the language, I find Michel Thomas DVD's to be very helpful - I recorded them onto my Mac and then onto my iPhone so can listen to him in the car and also as I garden or whatever. Definitely came in useful for conversing in Italy.

It would be great to keep in touch both before and after the move. I hope we both achieve success with the property sales/purchases!

A question for those already living in Puglia: how easy/cheap is it to travel to and from 
Ireland/UK to Puglia out of season?

Thanks in advance for any info and I look forward to conversing with you all.


----------



## Twin123185

I hope to be traveling through Puglia early next year starting the moving process!
Looking forward to researching different places and interacting here.


----------



## Catlin22

*Moving to Puglia*

Hi Everyone,
Myself and my hubby ,my daughter and 5 year old grandson are looking to move to Puglia as soon as we tie up a house sale here and one in Spain !! 
I think this forum is a great way of keeping in touch with other people in a similar position. The help & advise given is very much appreciated and I am astonished at how very friendly everyone is. We are coming out to Puglia on the 7th April to have a look around and have a look at some properties. 
What I would like to know please if anyone could tell me, What.s the drive like from Bari airport to Fasano? that is where we shall be staying.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Twin123185

Good luck, I will be going over next March to start scouting.


----------



## Marfiore

I would appreciate knowing what long term rentals are like in Lecce in historic district. I am looking for a 2 bedroom place with terrace. Grazie.


----------



## hellofromapulia

Hello... if you are still looking for further information and advices about your move to Lecce, I would be pleased to give you some help , as I am Italian , and I live in the North of Lecce , and I know Lecce and the surrounding towns quite well as I am a tourist guide.


----------



## Lalajes

Hi There, I am visiting Puglia soon to consider if there is somewhere that suits me to live. I am moving from Brighton, UK and I work in the arts. The sea is important to me, as is architecture. I am trying to decide where to visit to find a friendly, open area that I could make a home in. As I am moving alone, as much as I love the countryside, I am conscious I don't want to isolate myself so a town by the sea is probably most ideal. Any suggestions of places for me to check out are greatly appreciated. Thank You, Laura


----------



## jenniemechti

Carpe Diam said:


> Hi there. We have just had an offer accepted on a villa near Francavilla Fontana (Brindisi area). The villa is 145m2 with 8000m2 of land. We have been told by the estate agent, who is very helpful and speaks good English, that the annual rubbish tax is €192 per annum and the council tax is €477 per annum. As has already been mentioned the water is not mains fed but is not very expensive anyway. We are intending to retire there within the stipulated 18months and I would certainly pay the extra for an independant lawyer to help alleviate any pitfalls. One thing we are also looking into is the 'dual taxation' issues with worldwide income, savings etc. Taxation in Italy does seem to be a minefield and so I would suggest you also do your homework. We can't wait to complete on our new villa, hopefully in December and wish you luck. Don't forget that with any property you buy you will need to add at least an extra 10% to your budget for all legal, interpreter and property tax fees. Ciao :yo:


We are planning to move to Puglia as soon as we have sold our property in South-West France. We plan to live there all the year round and would like to be near to 'commerce' including a doctor and pharmacist and not too far from as good hospital. We speak some Italian and are working on this every day with Duolingo. I have visited Italy very many times. However, I should like to know something about banking and about whether I can continue to have my UK pensions paid directly into an Italian bank account or, indeed, whether this would be wise. We are used to all the charges mentioned above as they are similar in France and I doubt the bureaucracy could be worse. My husband is French and I have applied for nationality in addition to my British nationality. We plan not to buy for more than 140k, to purchase a bungalow, and possibly to rent before we buy (with our 3 cats). Any advice, please?


----------



## jeniel07

Carpe Diam said:


> Hi there. We have just had an offer accepted on a villa near Francavilla Fontana (Brindisi area). The villa is 145m2 with 8000m2 of land. We have been told by the estate agent, who is very helpful and speaks good English, that the annual rubbish tax is €192 per annum and the council tax is €477 per annum. As has already been mentioned the water is not mains fed but is not very expensive anyway. We are intending to retire there within the stipulated 18months and I would certainly pay the extra for an independant lawyer to help alleviate any pitfalls. One thing we are also looking into is the 'dual taxation' issues with worldwide income, savings etc. Taxation in Italy does seem to be a minefield and so I would suggest you also do your homework. We can't wait to complete on our new villa, hopefully in December and wish you luck. Don't forget that with any property you buy you will need to add at least an extra 10% to your budget for all legal, interpreter and property tax fees. Ciao :yo:


May I ask what real estate firm you worked through?
Thank you


----------



## JandL

*General advice on moving to Puglia*

Hello All,

My wife and I have a home in Liguria but as we get older we want to extend the summer and have been thinking about selling that property and moving to Puglia, with the view to full time retirement eventually. At the moment we only use that house between mid-May and Mid-Sep. We are 49 and 54 years old.

My wife met a friend last night who scared her by telling her horror stories of her friends experiences living in Puglia, they were:

1) Her house is so damp that in the winter months she has to raise the furniture off the floor - this to me sounded ludicrous, but if this is common issue with some forms of building, like Trulli, please let me know.

2) Her friends house was burgled and completely cleaned out, even though she had a security company. She said it was because she was not paying the mafia's security company and that when she switched to that company she has not been bothered since. Does this ring true, or did she just have a rubbish security company?

3) She said that her friend thought there is a general issue with the Mafia and mini Mafia in general in the area, is this true? People said this about where we live in LIguria, but we have found the people there super friendly and as long as your are careful, don't make assumptions, as with anywhere, we have had good experiences.

We are visiting Puglia in Oct and will be staying in an Airbnb for a week in the Carovigno area.

Thanks all for any replies.

Cheers, J&L.


----------

